# check it out!



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Week two of my 55 gallon Project!


http://www.fishtanks.net/fishtank.php?fishtank=165


check it out and please leave me opinions!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It's looking good! How about adding a background?


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> It's looking good! How about adding a background?


Im looking for one Around. Not sure excatly what i want yet.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

aunt kymmie i really like your "Barbs & loaches" tank. The gravel is so leveled and the plants are so Lively!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for making me laugh!! Too level...humm...can you tell I may just be a touch too neurotic? I was hoping no one would notice that :roll:

As you can tell I'm a fan of "basic black". I think a plain black background on your tank would make it rock! Easy to do, too. Just cut paper (construction, cardboard, whatever) to fit and paint it black.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Thanks for making me laugh!! Too level...humm...can you tell I may just be a touch too neurotic? I was hoping no one would notice that :roll:
> 
> As you can tell I'm a fan of "basic black". I think a plain black background on your tank would make it rock! Easy to do, too. Just cut paper (construction, cardboard, whatever) to fit and paint it black.



ha yeah black really makes the fish colors POP out ;D!

But i too try to level my gravel. but mine is messed up cause i just vacuumed it 


Basic black it is thanks


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it's a great layout, very pleasant to the eye!
Please post more pics when/as it becomes more established!!

I want to post more pics of my tanks... but i don't know how to make them smaller


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm having that exact same problem. If you ever figure out how to make the pics smaller let me know!!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

wow, that tree in the middle is awesome


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

+1 on background, i personally suggest black. 
i would also try burying the bubble wand more.

what kind of fish are you planning?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

+one for black background. I fear the light from yonder window will promote serious algae. Very nice tank!


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

i will try to burry the bubble wand!
for those who need help resizing.
tried googling "picture resizer"?

Free Online Picture Resizer - Crop and Resize photos, images, or pictures online for FREE!

worked great for me! i had to do mine 50% smaller!


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

1077 said:


> +one for black background. I fear the light from yonder window will promote serious algae. Very nice tank!



i know its hard to tell from the picture cause my camerea makes it look super bright from that window. but i dont get anylight from it cause of 3 giant trees blocking the sun. I thought about it. but i have no other room for the tank. And it hasnt been a problem for anytanks that sat right there.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

natural sunlight does tend to cause algae problems but since the blind is there and once you get a background on i think you should be alright


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

*bigger pic of the plants*


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well then that is good news! I have a tank that is also shielded by folaige on tree outside but during winter I keep black mini- blinds closed cause tree has no leaves.;-)


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Microsoft Paint works just fine to resize pics in my experience.

You don't need anything fancy to do a background. My 55 gallon used a piece of black fabric. My 6 Gallon uses two pieces of black paper.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

wont black backgrounds waste a lot of your light though? Since black absorbs all colors... it wont be able to reflect like if you had a lighter background..


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

SinCrisis said:


> wont black backgrounds waste a lot of your light though? Since black absorbs all colors... it wont be able to reflect like if you had a lighter background..


any light going to the background isnt going to hit my plants anyways so it wouldnt matter.


and i dont think that background color has any effect on anything other than makingy your tank more personal or more professional looking.

but i heard it can also reduce the stress of the fish because it seems more natural. But what do they know they were raised and born in a Aquarium


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

The reflectivity of white background isn't going to be much better than a black background.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

regardless of the background color if it does get "absorbed" i believe it will be minimal light loss. when not using a background thats when the light is just escaping completly out through the glass. so i guess a background is better then no background


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Onefish is dead on in regards to the light *escaping* from the tank with no background. At least that's what I've noticed when first setting up my tanks.

I've read that a black background can be more *calming* for certain fish. I don't recall all the fish they mentioned in the article. One of the reasons I chose black (besides the contrast) is that I felt it would be more calming for my pictus. He used to be quite the radical teenager but for now he has settled into behaving like a serene adult.


----------



## Hailfirex (Dec 23, 2008)

I use photoshop usually to change the image size of my photo's, But there is a free solution called "Gimp" That will allow you to change the image size.
Here is a link to download the program:
GIMP - Downloads

And here is the user manual site for it:
GNU Image Manipulation Program

It's totally opensource and free hope this helps Aunt Kymmie and mags2313


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

I added 7 fish to the tank!


2 Male Fancy Guppies 
and
4 Femal Fancy guppies

and one 1 Inch Bristle Nose Male Pleco!


I love them so much!
I even picked out the colors of the fish cause i used to breed guppies and i noticed that it got borring when all of them were the same color.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice. Got any pics? I'd love to see a pic of the 1" baby bristle....


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

*my camera sucks*

I dont know why but my camera is horible at getting detailed shots of little things. 

But here you are Auntie


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Herehe is again!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, it's a little fuzzy but I can tell he's so very tiny. Pretty dang cute! Too bad there isn't such a thing as dwarf plecos..


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

well i heard bristle nose stay about 6" on average so their great for 55-75 gallons. (what i heard)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You did your research...good for you! That's a great choice for your tank. I added a bristle to my tank for that very same reason, their small size. I purchased mine as a little 1" albino baby but now he's scaring me as he's a good 4" and it seems I've only had him for two months. What will I do if he ends up being a common plec?? :blueworry:

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Use him as an excuse to purchase a 200 gallon tank  haha


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sad to say when (not if ) I get a 200gl I will not have room for an 18" pleco. I have to many other ideas for this tank that will not include a monster like that!!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> I'm sad to say when (not if ) I get a 200gl I will not have room for an 18" pleco. I have to many other ideas for this tank that will not include a monster like that!!


 
so thats where your putting the kids


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

lol...when I first got the 100gl the nephews thought it would be funny to get inside of it. They were disappointed to find it was acrylic with the standard two *openings* on top so it was a no go for them. They are crazy kids! But not as crazy as keeping an 18" pleco!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

wanna know something, i heard of someone that had a large tank in their garage and their kids played in it and it shattered. it was glass and thank god the kids didnt get hurt but think of the tank! doesnt that suck


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Localized stresses, and the kids were probably rowdy. I'm most worried about my tanks when I'm moving them or first putting sand into them. Once I get the water in I don't worry so much but when the loading isn't even I get nervous.


----------



## wato (May 31, 2008)

sweet looking tank man~


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

wato said:


> sweet looking tank man~


thanks!

When i get my own house its going to have a 500 gallon Oscar tank!

I love Oscars so much but i want them to have enough room to swim free!

I hate looking at my Oscar in my 75 gallon tank and seeing a fish that will never swim as fast as he can. or just go all out and get tired.

UNTIL THEN! Ill just be satisfied with going to custom built aquarium sites and look at the 500-1320 gallon tanks and pretend im actually rich and can afford to purchase it


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Who else is in the 75G with your Oscar??


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

just the oscar  his name is tyron cause he F&^%# Stuff up


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you posted any pics of this beast? I'd like to see him....


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

*Old Pic*

This is about a half a year old. the water is dirty cause around the time i took the picture my filter busted. So i purchased a Emperor 400 and took this Before picture, then turned the Emperor 400 on and cleaned the tank in like 2 days to crystal clear water. I love that filter.




He is about 6 inches tall and 13 inches long.

Currently


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Also Auntie whats up with you not accepting my friend request?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow..he's a biggie. I'm sure he's happier in a 75 than a 55. I've seen multiple oscars in a 55 and it never fails to make me feel badly. 

PS. Check it out...we're friends. :-D Sorry I lagged on hitting that button!!


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

When i get the money im going to serouisly purchase a Giant Tank. And Buy Two Oscars one Albino and Another Tiger Oscar, (ying and yang) and get black and white gravel and even make it look like a ying yang. Its going to be PERFECT. haha "dream"

Maybe ill get a webcam and ask a administrator to put my webcam up so its 24/7 my fish!


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Well ive finaly put my cracked out photo of me as my avvie lawl. hope i dont regret it


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It's less money if you go ''gently' used. I've seen some very good deals on craigslist. It's where I found my tank. What is the definition of a *giant* tank to you?? To me 200 is GIANT :lol:


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

200+ gallon tank is giant! anything that weighs more than my car is giant!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

200 gal wont weight more then your car thats for sure. even if its a motorcycle.


----------



## MsFrosty (Nov 29, 2008)

It looks really awsome but I would be careful about being close to the window.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

how big would a tank have to be to weigh more than a car? >.>


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

my car weighs like 2,000 pounds


lets see a 200 gallon tank at 8lbs per gallon is

1600 Plus 200 pounds of Gravel -1800

So its close. 

And For common knowledge even my 55 gallon tank filled up weighs more than my motorcycle. My bike weighs 480 pounds Fully loaded.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

SinCrisis said:


> how big would a tank have to be to weigh more than a car? >.>


well a car maybe a 300 gallon but my Dads 2,500 Turbo Diesel Chevy weighs 6,400lbs so maybe a 600-1000 gallon tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What kind of car do you drive and what type bike?? I'll let you know where I'm going with this after you answer...


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> What kind of car do you drive and what type bike?? I'll let you know where I'm going with this after you answer...


my car is a 1993 Toyota Tercel 4 speed Manual

and my Bike is a 2009 BMW F800 GS


For my car
Production start	1991
Production end	1994
Body style	2-door coupe

Layout	FF layout
Engine(s)	1.5L 82 hp 
Transmission
4-speed manual

Wheelbase	93.7 in (2380 mm)

Length	161.8 in (4110 mm)

Width	64.8 in (1646 mm) (coupe)



Height	53.2 in (1351 mm)
Curb weight	914 kg (2015 lb)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, that explains why you don't have the $$$ for a bigger tank! (I knew it...)


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah, i love motorcycles 10x more than Aquariums. But I love animals too. 
im Satisfied with my 55/45/75 Aquariums.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pics of the bike, please.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

me and my dad have same bike different colors


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i didnt know we were talking about a tank that is full of water. regardless you should NEVER move a tank with water in it or even gravel, sand, rocks. The weight will damage the bottom seal of silicone and possibly cause it to leak.
As for weight though a refridgerator weights more then a tank. Well a fridge is on a smaller surface area then the tank fits.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

My mystery snail DIED  

I dont know why but i think it was cause of the root tabs i added.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Any one know where i can Buy a Blue Mystery snail and an Ivory one? my pet store used to stock them but ran out.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

I would try to find out the problem that killed the snail in the first place before wanting to quickly replace it.
This way the next snail additions last longer.

Have you used any medications on the tank recently? Is the tank cycled?


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Tank is cycled .

I do use Melafix Daily since i added new fish. but i use correct ammount and it claims its extracted from Tea tree's. 

I tested the water and everything. 

Im not going to replace the snail anytime soon. im was just asking if anyone knew where to get them. 

I did use root tabs which is the only thing that hasnt been constant the past two days. I Contacted the people who created the Tabs via Email, Asking them if its been tested with snails. Or if it could have killed snails.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

lupin is the snail person, he would prob. know


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been talking to him about it for a while now.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sucidemonkey said:


> My mystery snail DIED
> 
> I dont know why but i think it was cause of the root tabs i added.


I got your PMs. As I told you earlier, it is too coincidental for the ferts to immediately be the culprit for the snail's death. What brand of fertilizer did you use? What are the ingredients of this? Iron chloride is possibly one of them since you mentioned iron but if the fertilizer has EDTA and DPTA, then iron shouldn't be the issue as are other heavy metals because both the EDTA and DPTA serve as chelators being able to bind the heavy metals and somehow prevent precipitation and poisoning of the fish and even invertebrates themselves with the possible exception of copper. Perhaps your fertilizer has copper included? I don't know of any ferts that do though. 

How old do you really think is the snail? You told me it has been over a year age already. If so, then your snail has actually approached old age already brought as well by the high temperature which you mentioned in my PMs is 77 degrees Fahrenheit. With snails, I'd keep the temperature at consistent 74 degrees Fahrenheit to avoid shorter lifespan.



Sucidemonkey said:


> Any one know where i can Buy a Blue Mystery snail and an Ivory one? my pet store used to stock them but ran out.


 If you really want these snails badly, PM msjinkzd of Aquariacentral.com. She has the best snails out there. I'd have given you some of mine but I don't live where you live. I'm from the other side of the world, a thousand miles away.:wink:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sucidemonkey said:


> Tank is cycled .
> 
> I do use Melafix Daily since i added new fish. but i use correct ammount and it claims its extracted from Tea tree's.
> 
> ...


 Melafix should be fine. I have never heard of anyone using it and killing their inverts in the process. How often do you use root tabs?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

haha i was just going to say what a sweet BN you have there,well i still will,
however the bikes..........awsome.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

I used root tabs starting on friday. Snail Died Saturday Afternoon im guesing.

Also

My Sword Tails Already HAD BABYS!!!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You haven't answered some of my questions yet.

1. What brand is this fert?
2. Ingredients?
3. Does it have copper included?


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

AOU Ori Serues Riit Tabs
Nitrogen
P204 Phosphate
Soluble Potash (k2O)
Chelated Iron


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

I woke up today to find my angel fish suctioned to the Filters  thought it was dying. Turned out it was resting, im guesing it wanted to be held up by the filter. It was cute


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Good grief! This has phosphates which is best avoided as it causes issues with algae. Is that all there is? Iron is chelated so it is not a problem. I don't think your fert is the cause of the snail's death. Possibly just plain ol' age.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Would aquarium Salt Kill a SnaiL?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sucidemonkey said:


> Would aquarium Salt Kill a SnaiL?


 How often do you add salt? Did you dissolve it thoroughly?


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

When i Dissolve salt i usually do it 24 hours in advance of a water change. I boil the Water and Pour it in. Stir it until its clear. And let it cool down to Room temperature. Then De chlorinate the water. Then add it with a water change. Though i have been adding a little more salt than usual because im breeding fish that like it a little bit salty.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What fish are you trying to breed that would require salt? Most of your other fish are freshwater. Is this aquarium salt?


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes its Aquarium salt and im not "trying" they are already prego and some had babies already.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sucidemonkey said:


> Yes its Aquarium salt and im not "trying" they are already prego and some had babies already.


You're using 'aquarium' salt for the wrong reasons. First of all, aquarium salt will never make your tank conditions brackish when you ask to adjust the salinity for the fish. Second, mollies can tolerate FW well enough as long as it is not soft and acidic so there is no need for you to dose salt. Lastly, don't buy any more 'aquarium' salt. Use table salt for ich cases. Aquarium salt is just sales pitch. I don't buy their claims ablut table salt being harmful which is all bunk.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

I got the Aquarium salt used. from a friend. Also, It really does seem to lower the stress of my fish and incourage breeding IMO. Im not trying to make it brackish. I use just a little .


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i believe aquarium salt is designed to lower stress levels but in actuality its different than normal salt. I also heard that table salt is bad cuz it has certain chemicals in it. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that aquarium salt messes with the osmoregulatory system of fish. I've heard pros and cons. Its so confusing, I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SinCrisis said:


> i believe aquarium salt is designed to lower stress levels but in actuality its different than normal salt. I also heard that table salt is bad cuz it has certain chemicals in it. Can anyone confirm this?


I clarified this a few days ago in someone's thread about cycling a tank. Table salt is just as useful. Everything about chemicals being harmful is pure bunk. People keep parroting this belief without trying in the first place whether it'll work well or not. Aquarium salt is normal salt. It is only pure sodium chloride in a fancy package meant to make companies get rich quickly by even parroting the myths about chemicals being harmful.

Table salt > 'Aquarium' salt


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dramaqueen said:


> I've heard that aquarium salt messes with the osmoregulatory system of fish. I've heard pros and cons. Its so confusing, I don't know what to believe.


 First sentence is correct. Sodium chloride neutralizes the toxic effects of nitrite and can therefore prove useful during the cycling phase when you are cycling using a fish however this is best done temporarily only. Salt itself adds more electrolytes than the fish can handle if added on a long-term basis hence the fish suffers from osmotic shock especially when the salt is added a little too immediately that the fish does not have time to adapt to the changes in its environment.

You really don't add salt permanently. It is useful only for ich and nitrite toxicity. There are just too many people around to jump conclusions and parrot what is drilled into their heads.

Hope that clears it a bit.


----------



## epsilonvaz (Jan 15, 2009)

Just read this thread and a quick tip for the camera issues, your camera probably has a "macro" button on it, it usualy looks like a flower. Use this setting for taking small close-ups, it will focus better .


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks epsilonvaz figured that one out literaly two days ago  Ill post some pictures


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

*my pleco!*


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

I Also Updated My tank Page So go look at it!


----------

